# خارج



## abusaf

السلام عليكم

أنا أود فقط أن أعرف ما إذا كان هناك فرق معنوي بين الجملتين التاليتين

كان محمد و عباس خارج المدينة 
كان محمد و عباس خارجين المدينة
 بغض النظر إلى الفرق القواعدي الواضح (كلمة خارج في الجملة الأولى ظرف المكان و خارج في الثانية فاعل مثنى) , هل من فرق معنوي بينهما, بالنسبة إلى قصد قائلهما؟

أبو صفية​


----------



## Heba

و عليكم السلام  
  لا أستطيع الإجابة على سؤالك , و لكنني أشعر أن هناك خطأ ما في الجملة الثانية
أعتقد أنها بحاجة إ لى حرف الجر من

كان محمد و عباس خارجين من المدينة

تحياتي
هبة​


----------



## abusaf

أشكرك يا أختي, صحيح أن هناك خطأ في الجملة الثانية, و لكن ليس الخطأ الذي ذكرته, بل المقصود بالجملة الثانية كان: 

كان محمد و عباس *خارجي* المدينة

أنا نسيت حذف النون الزائد

و الله أعلم

​


----------



## linguist786

اظن أن جملتين صحيحة ولكن هو خير (نحوى) إذا نقول الجملة الثانية:​ 
كان محمد و عباس *خارجين* المدينة​ 
لأنه شخصـ*ين*.​ 
مثل لما نقول "قال الناس" وليس "قالوا الناس" (الكلمة "الناس" هي جمع)​ 
والله أعلم​ 
(فضلاً صحح اخطائي! شكراً)​


----------



## abusaf

شكرا يا محمد

وطبقا لطلبك سألفت نظرك إلى بعض الأمور​ 


linguist786 said:


> أظن أن الجملتين صحيحتان ولكن من الأفضل نحويا لو قلنا:​
> كان محمد و عباس *خارجين* المدينة​
> لأنهما شخصـ*ان*.​
> مثل لما نقول "قال الناس" وليس "قالوا الناس" (الكلمة "الناس" هي جمع)​
> والله أعلم​
> (فضلاً صحح اخطائي! شكراً)​



و لكن النون في كلمة خارجين يحذف حينما تكون الكلمة مضافة, وأما "قال الناس" و "قالوا الناس" إلخ’ فهذا لا ينسحب على الجملة المذكورة لأن كلمة خارجين ليست فعلا بل فاعل مثنى

والله أعلم​


----------



## Josh_

اهلا،

أنا ارى فرق معنوي.

  الجملة الأولى:

Muhammad and Abbaas were outside the city.

الجملة الثانية:

Muhammad and Abbas were going out of/leaving the city.


أما الفرق بين "كان محمد وعباس خارجي المدينة" و "كان محمد وعباس خارجين من المدينة" فينبغي علينا أن نتذكر أن اسم الفاعل هو خداع   لأنه يستطيع العمل كاسم أو صفة أو الفعل ذاته.  حينما يعمل كاسم فتبدو الجملة "كان محمد وعساس خارجي المدينة" ونستطيع ترجمتها بالأنجليزية كـالتالي:

Muhammad and Abbas were leavers of the city.
(Yes, I know that "leaver" is an odd word and would normally not be used but in order to demonstate the ism faa3il being used with nominal function I am using it here -- leaver being a noun derived from leave, meaning one who leaves.)


حينما يعمل اسم الفاعل كفعل فتبدو الجملة "كان محمد وعباس جارخين من المدينة" وتستطيع الترجمة كما كتبت فوق:

Muhammad and Abbas were leaving the city.
 
​


----------



## elroy

مرحبا يا أبا صفية،​ 
إني أوافق الأخت هبة ما قالته عن الجملة الثانية، أي أنها ليست صحيحة قواعديًا. فاسم الفاعل لا يقدر أن يُضاف إلى اسم إلا إذا كان ذلك الاسم مفعولاً به إذا أعيدت كتابة الجملة بتحويل اسم الفاعل إلى فعل.​ 
فنحن نقول مثلاً "هو يأكل التفاحة" ونستطيع إعادة كتابة الجملة بتحويل الفعل إلى اسم فاعل مضاف، والمفعول به إلى مضاف إليه، لتكون عندنا الجملة التالية: "هو آكل التفاحة".​ 
أما حيث يكون هناك حرف جر بين الفعل والمفعول به فإنه من غير الممكن أن يحوَّل الفعل إلى اسم فاعل مضاف والمفعول به إلي مضاف إليه دون تغيير في المعنى، بل وإن حرف الجر يجب الحفظ عليه عند تحويل الفعل إلى اسم فاعل.​ 
فلذلك إن الجملة التالية "أنا أعمل في المطعم" يجب أن تُكتب على الصورة التالية: "أنا عامل في المطعم". أما إذا كتبنا "أنا عامل المطعم" فتلك جملة صحيحة ولكن ذلك لأن كلمة "عامل" كثيرًا ما تُستخدم كأي اسم آخر، مثل "معلم" و "مدير" و"مهندس".​ 
أما إذا عدنا إلى جملتنا فنرى أن حرف الجر لا يمكن حذفه من الجملة لأن الجملة المرادفة هي "كان محمد وعباس (قد) خرجا *من* المدينة" ولا "...خرجا المدينة" ولذلك علينا كتابة "كان محمد وعباس خارجين *من* المدينة". أما إذا كتبنا "كان محمد وعباس خارجي المدينة" فإن هذه الجملة تعني "كانوا الخارجين المنتميين إلى المدينة" وذلك ليس له معنى منطقي. فكلمة "خارج" عادة لا تُستخدم كاسم مستقل دون حرف جر واسم مجرور يشرح عملية الخروج.​ 
أما عن الفرق في المعنى فلقد شرحه الأخ جوش.​ 
"كانا خارج المدينة" = لم يكونا في المدينة.
"كانا خارجين من المدينة" = كانا على طريقهما إلى مكان خارج المدينة.​ 
كما وأود أن ألفت نظرك إلى أن كلمة "خارجين" في جملتك الأصلية ليست فاعل بل خبر كان. أيضًا أريد أن أصلح خطأ صغيرًا في مشاركتك لعلي أساعدك في تحسين قدراتك اللغوية الممتازة. إننا لا نقول "بغض النظر إلى" بل "بغض النظر *عن*".​


----------



## elroy

Josh Adkins said:


> Muhammad and Abbas were leavers of the city.
> (Yes, I know that "leaver" is an odd word and would normally not be used but in order to demonstate the ism faa3il being used with nominal function I am using it here -- leaver being a noun derived from leave, meaning one who leaves.)​


 No, Josh. The Arabic sentence really does not work. The verb خرج does not mean "to leave" in a transitive fashion but "to go out" - so technically speaking the Arabic sentence means "They were the 'goers out' of the city (that pertain to the city)," which doesn't make a whole lot of sense.

"They were the leavers of the city" would be كانا *تاركي* المدينة.


----------



## cherine

abusaf said:


> أنا أود فقط أن أعرف ما إذا كان هناك فرق معنوي بين الجملتين التاليتين​
> 
> ​
> كان محمد و عباس خارج المدينة
> كان محمد و عباس خارجين المدينة
> بغض النظر إلى الفرق القواعدي الواضح (كلمة خارج في الجملة الأولى ظرف المكان و خارج في الثانية فاعل مثنى) , هل من فرق معنوي بينهما, بالنسبة إلى قصد قائلهما؟​




السلام عليك يا أبا صفية
أتفق مع هبة وإلروي فيما قالاه، وأود فقط أن أضيف شيئًا بسيطًا:
الجملة الأولى تعني أن محمد وعباس موجودان خارج المدينة.
أما الجملة الثانية (والتي اتفقت الآراء على أنها ينقصها حرف الجر من) فمعناها أنهما في طريقهما إلى خارج المدينة، أي أنهما مغادران لها.
إذن الأولى تعني مكانهما (خارج المدينة) والثانية تشير إلى حركتهما (تجاه الخروج من المدينة).
ولتأكيد أن الجملة الثانية ينقصها حرف الجر، أضيف أن فعل (خرج) لا يتعدى إلى المفعول به مباشرة، بل يلزمه حرف (هو فعل متعدٍّ بحرف) فلا أقول خرجتُ المدينة بل خرجت من المدينة، على العكس من فعل دخل، حيث يتعدى بدون حرف (دخلت البيتَ)​


----------



## Josh_

elroy said:


> No, Josh. The Arabic sentence really does not work. The verb خرج does not mean "to leave" in a transitive fashion but "to go out" - so technically speaking the Arabic sentence means "They were the 'goers out' of the city (that pertain to the city)," which doesn't make a whole lot of sense.
> 
> "They were the leavers of the city" would be كانا *تاركي* المدينة.


"Leave" and "go out" can be synonymous, no? If you'll notice, I used "go out" in my first translation of the sentence. Under that, when I was desrcibing the functions of the ism faa3il I chose "leave" because, as you noted, "goers out" (and "go outers" as I also pondered over last night) does not make sense. "Leavers" while awkward (and the reason why I included that side note) as well, is less awkward than "goers out," and thus, that is why I used it instead of the other. I was not looking for an exact transaltion. Regardless, the point was to show how the active participle/ism faa3il can function with nominal properties or verbal properties. And I chose to use a noun derived from a verb in English in order to express my point. The verb being used was unimportant.


----------



## elroy

Josh, my point was to clarify that the Arabic sentence does not work.  Your translation with "leavers" might suggest that the Arabic sentence is acceptable, because "leavers of the city," while awkward, is at least thinkable ("leavers of the city" being derived from "they left the city").  "Goers out of the city" is not (you can't say "they went out the city") - and that's what the Arabic sentence sounds like.


----------



## Josh_

غلطي.  أرى ما تقصد.​ ​


----------



## abusaf

أشكركم جميعا شكرا جزيلا على حسن مشاركتكم​


----------



## Abu Bishr

Hi Guys

Often if one tries the opposite one gets interesting results. While the second of the two sentences above is problematic what do you say if we take the opposite of خارج which is داخل and use it in the same way as Abusaf as used خارج, will the result be the same?

كان محمد وعباس داخل المدينة
كان محمد وعباس داخلين المدينة

What do you say?

(Sorry! Guys, I wanted to write this post in Arabic but I've developed a bit of a phobia with formatting the Arabic and all)


----------



## elroy

Yes, that would work because دخل is a transitive verb.

I would say there are two cases that allow for the use of an اسم الفاعل as a مضاف إليه:

1.) If the verb that corresponds to the اسم الفاعل is transitive, and you are using what would normally be its مفعول به as a مضاف.
2.) If the اسم الفاعل is commonly used as a noun like any other, and you are simply limiting the noun with a مضاف.

(As for formatting, it's really not that difficult.  All you have to do is align the text to the right by choosing the corresponding icon in the editing window, and wrap rtl tags around the text - and voilà! )


----------



## cherine

Abu Bishr said:


> كان محمد وعباس داخل المدينة
> كان محمد وعباس داخلين المدينة​



في الجملة الأولى "داخل" ظرف مكان، ومعنى الجملة أن محمد وعباس موجدان داخل، أو في، المدينة.

أما الجملة الثانية فمعناها أن محمد وعباس يسيران باتجاه الدخول إلى المدينة، أو بعبارة أخرى معنى العبارة أنهما *ليسا داخل* المدينة.​


----------



## Abu Bishr

What would be the difference if we say:


الأولاد داخل الحديقة

الأولاد داخلون الحديقة

الأولاد داخلو الحديقة

الأولاد داخلون في الحديقة

الأولاد داخلون إلى الحديقة

الأولاد داخلون على الرجل في الحديقة

...?


----------



## elroy

My opinion:

الأولاد داخل الحديقة - The children are in(side) the garden. 

الأولاد داخلون الحديقة - The children are entering the garden.

*Learners/natives who know: Is there are a rule about _always_ dropping the ن in an إضافة?  Because the above sentence does not sound wrong to me.  Another example: رأيتهم وهم داخلون الحديقة.  This does not sound wrong to me; in fact, داخلو would sound strange in that sentence.  

الأولاد داخلو الحديقة - The children are "the enterers of the garden" (those who enter the garden). 

*This sentence sounds very strange.  We would be more likely to say الأولاد هم الذين يدخلون الحديقة.

الأولاد داخلون في الحديقة - _[grammatically incorrect; دخل does not take في in this context]_

الأولاد داخلون إلى الحديقة - The children are entering (into) the garden.

الأولاد داخلون على الرجل في الحديقة - _[grammatically incorrect, because of في]_

*If you changed في to إلى, the sentence would mean "The children are entering the garden on foot."


----------



## al-sonbulah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *​*اخواني // فيما يتعلق برسالة الاخ ابو يوسف التالية :*


abusaf said:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أنا أود فقط أن أعرف ما إذا كان هناك فرق معنوي بين الجملتين التاليتين​
> كان محمد و عباس خارج المدينة
> كان محمد و عباس خارجين المدينة
> بغض النظر إلى الفرق القواعدي الواضح (كلمة خارج في الجملة الأولى ظرف المكان و خارج في الثانية فاعل مثنى) , هل من فرق معنوي بينهما, بالنسبة إلى قصد قائلهما؟
> 
> أبو صفية​




*بداية الجملة الاولى صحيحة ولا غبار عليها ابدا ، اذ تتكون الجملة من كان واسمها مرفوع( محمد وعباس معطوفة على محمد) وخبرها المنصوب وهو ( خارج ) وهي مضاف والمدينة مضاف اليه . *
*اما فيما يتعلق بالجملة الثاني ؟: كان محمد وعباس خارجين المدينة ... تضمنت خطا نحويا تمثل في كلمة خارجين ... لان كان فعل ماض ناقص ، ومحد اسمها مرفوع وعباس معطوفة على محمد والمعطوف على مرفوع مرفوع ،، وكلمة خارج هنا لا تثنى لانها تصبح حال لمحمد وعباس ... فكيف كان محمد وعباس ؟ كانا خارجين الى المدينة !! فكان الاولى ان تكون خارج وليس خارجين ..لانها خبر كان منصوب والخبر هنا لا يثنى ...*
*ولو اردت ان تبقيها خارجين .. فيجوز لك ذلك ولكن عليك اضافة حرف جر على اعتبار ان اعرابها يصبح حال ... فتصبح كما يلي : *
*كان محمد وعباس خارجين الى المدينة *
*ويصبح اعرابها كالتالي : كان : فعل ماض ناقص .. ومحمد اسمها مرفوع وعباس معطوف على محمد .. وخارجين : حال منصوب .. والى المدينة جار ومجرور ... وجملة خارجين الى المدينة : في محل نصب خبر كان...*
*وارجو الفائدة للجميع .*
​


----------



## elroy

مرحبا يا "السنبلة"،​ 
شكرًا على مساهمتك. أود أن أتوجه إليك بسؤالين اثنين:​ 
أولاً، هل أنت متأكد من أن خبر كان لا يثنى؟​ 
ما رأيك بهذه الجملة؟​ 
كان محمد وعلي مديرين في هذه الشركة.​ 
أنا شخصيًا لا أرى فيها خطأ.​ 
ثانيًا، هل أنت متأكد من أن "داخلين" هي حال في جملتنا؟​ 
أنا شخصيًا أعتبرها خبر كان وحسب، ولا أرى سببًا يبرر إعرابها كحال.​


----------



## al-sonbulah

على اسئلتك (elroy)  اشكرك اخي المقدسي
اولا : انا قد اكون اخطات في التعبير ، فخبر كان يثنى ، وجملتك كان محمد وعلي مديرين في هذه الشركة صحيحة، اما في جملة  
كان محمد وعباس خارجين المدينة فالامر يختلف لان كلمة خارجين تابعة للمدينة وليس لمحمد وعباس  ،، فهي مضافة للمدينة
  اما فيما يتعلق باعراب خارجين حال في الجملة السابقة فانا قلت انها حال اذا اُلحقت بحرف جر مثل كان محمد وعباس خارجين الى المدينة 
او
 كان محمد وعباس خارجين من المدينة

وارجو ان اكون قد وُفقت في اجابتي 

واشكرك ثانية ​


----------



## abusaf

al-sonbulah said:


> كان محمد وعباس خارجين المدينة فالامر يختلف لان كلمة خارجين تابعة للمدينة وليس لمحمد وعباس  ،، فهي مضافة للمدينة
> 
> ​



إذن, إذا قلنا مثلا

كان الياس و محمد مؤيدي القرار

فكلمة مؤيد خبر كان و في نفس الوقت تابعة لكلمة القرار, و مع ذلك فإنها تثني ​ ​


----------



## elroy

al-sonbulah said:


> على اسئلتك (elroy) اشكرك اخي المقدسي
> اولا : انا قد اكون اخطات في التعبير ، فخبر كان يثنى ، وجملتك كان محمد وعلي مديرين في هذه الشركة صحيحة، اما في جملة
> كان محمد وعباس خارجين المدينة فالامر يختلف لان كلمة خارجين تابعة للمدينة وليس لمحمد وعباس ،، فهي مضافة للمدينة​


ولكن كلمة "خارجين" تخبر عن محمد وعلي وهم شخصان اثنان. انظر أيضًا إلى جملة الأخ أبي صفا.​


> اما فيما يتعلق باعراب خارجين حال في الجملة السابقة فانا قلت انها حال اذا اُلحقت بحرف جر ​


عليك أن تعذرني ولكني لا أرى علاقة بين حرف الجر وإعراب الكلمة. إن الحال حسب علمي يشير إلى *فاعل أو مفعول* *به*، على سبيل المثال في هذه الجملة: "رأيته خارجًا من المدينة". دعنا ننتظر آراء الآخرين.​ 
  .على فكرة أنا لست مقدسي بل سخنيني ولكني أسكن في إحدى ضواحي القدس​


----------

